# Jboss in eclipse einbinden



## gast (20. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eclipse 3.4.1 sowie jboss 5 auf dem rechner. Nun wollte ich den Jboss in eclipse adden (unter window-> preferences). Dabei kommt jedoch folgende fehlermeldung:
Missing classpath entry C:\JBoss\jboss-5.0.0.GA\server\default\lib\mail.jar

danke euch für hilfe.

gruß


----------



## Gast (20. Dez 2008)

hat jemand n tipp?


----------



## Guest (20. Dez 2008)

Es gibt kein jboss-5.0.0.GA\server\default\lib\mail.jar 
Der Server Adapter kommt anscheinend mit der neuen Version nicht zurecht.

Lösung: Kopiere die Datei jboss-5.0.0.GA\*client*\mail.jar nach jboss-5.0.0.GA\*server\default\lib*\mail.jar


----------



## JRoxx (20. Dez 2008)

perfekt, danke dir!


----------



## Gast (20. Dez 2008)

hmm bin mal ein mal ausgeloggt...naja egal, war meine frage


----------



## semi (20. Dez 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm bin mal ein mal ausgeloggt...naja egal, war meine frage


Dafür bin ich wieder eingelogt. 
Meine Güte, der JBoss hat immer noch keine vernünftige Web-Console. Kein Wunder, dass Glassfish sich so durchsetzt.


----------

